# Halloween Costumes - Make your own or Buy??



## alysonb (Mar 15, 2006)

I've always made my own costumes but at ds's preschool today I realized that I was the only mom there who used a homemade costume. Now I'm curious if I am the last of a dying breed or if it is just where I live. So what do you do?


----------



## teacup (Nov 12, 2005)

I voted Other. Because I don't sew, my Mom makes them. Last year she (uh, my kid, not my Mom) was a hobbit: white, puffy-sleeved shirt, suede-like cropped pants, brown vest, shoulder bag.

This year we're reusing the white shirt. Mom made a jumper in some leftover brown material, and I bought some yardage on eBay that looks like drapes. I am going to cut out 7 figures and Stitch Witchery them around the base of her skirt: Maria von Trapp. She loves that musical.

I think even if she wanted to be something like a witch, I'd encourage her to assemble it from Goodwill, etc, rather than buying something prepackaged.

What were the kids last year? What about this year?


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

I always, always used to make my kid's costumes, starting several months before, gathering cloth and materials, and then doing *all* of it, from making my own pattern to all the sewing, accesorizing, and etc..... but then along the way I became a single (solo, working, student) parent, and - it's just not possible. And I've realized that really I can use all that extra time (the time I'm NOT doing Costume-related Stuff) to spend actually engaging with my kids.... so it's been a win-win situation. But it took me a year and a half to get rid of all the associated guilt that came with not making their costumes myself.


----------



## alysonb (Mar 15, 2006)

Last year my boys were a tiger and a mouse. This year my younger ds is using the his older brother's tiger costume and my older one is going to be a red panda, which has been quite interesting to make as I think we have the only red panda costume in existence. I hand sew (also am an avid cross-stitcher so it comes naturally) and so making the costumes actually lets me spend more time with the boys, because they sit next to me and read, play with their trains or whatever, and we have great conversations.


----------



## Oonah (Jul 28, 2004)

I do both. This year I am making one and buying one. I had hoped to make both but time is running out so rather than stress about it, I went ahead and bought one. Last year I did the same...made one, bought one.


----------



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

We do a bit of both. One year ds was a sanitation worker (garbage man to ds







) and it was just some stuff we found around the house. A vest, some gloves, etc... Last year ds wanted to be a rhinoceraus. Try finding that premade costume







. So, we made up a paper-mache head using an old ball cap, sewed some rhino muscles into a shirt and he was set. This year he wants to be a cowboy so we bought one off eBay. It was made to order so it was technically homemade but not by us. Dd is going to be a lion which is a homemade costume made by someone and we bought it second hand.


----------



## fivi2 (Dec 12, 2006)

I voted other - I don't sew, so I don't actually MAKE the costumes, but we don't use store bought ones either. I put together costumes form things we have - with store bought accessories. So I am not really sure where that falls. But I don't like the packaged costumes!


----------



## ar2974 (Nov 19, 2006)

I had to be creative with a bin liner so d**m it, dd will too!

Actually this year she is going to be a punk baby (with her 3 little friends - they are going to be a band), so she is just wearing her 'punkier' clothes with pink hair dye and the cat's collar. Her motor skills at one were just not good enough to transform the trash bag.


----------



## grumpybear (Oct 5, 2006)

I buy.
I'd make them if I knew how to sew.
Sadly, sewing, knitting, crocheting and anything else that involves creativity is not in my realm of expertise.


----------



## bettysmom (Jul 28, 2007)

I guiltily buy them and remember the great ones my mom made every year!


----------



## SweetPotato (Apr 29, 2006)

I _want_ to make them, but have discovered two things: 1) with my dd being a very demanding 2 years old this year I'll be lucky if I can do half of the projects that I want to before her birthday and Christmas-- Halloween just doesn't rank high enough in comparison 2) I was able to find a really great zebra costume on E-Bay for $4-- which is far far less than I would have spent on the fabric alone to make it myself. I think as she gets older that it might be fun to make them together, but for this year buying one just made the most sense.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Usually I make costumes (especially since my dd wants to be a half dozen things) but this year my aunt sent us "store bought" costumes. A cute dragon outfit for DD and a duckling outfit for dd2.


----------



## homemademomma (Apr 1, 2004)

this is my first year making a halloween costume! last year we decided to go trick-or-treating at the very last minute, so i borrowed my friend's ladybug costume for ds.

this year, i am making him a kangaroo costume. i bought a large long sleeve brown shirt from goodwill and cut off both sleeves (its still hot down here in florida). i stuffed one sleeve and sewed it on as the tail. the other sleeve is going to become a hood with ears. i am also going to sew a pouch on the front and ds can either carry a stuffed animal as his baby, or use it for candy. i havent decided if 16mo dd will dress up or not.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I've always bought, but after Claire spent a night recently in the ER because of an asthmatic reaction to her costume, she'll be getting one that is put together. Not homemade (I can't sew), but it will be a dance leotard that we'll dress up with fairy wings or a crown/wand etc.


----------



## mamak05 (Mar 20, 2006)

Love the chance to be creative (need that deadline of Halloween) and to make something for our dressups box - last year I made ladybug wings and this year DD will be an owl (I will be the tree the owl roosts in and DH will be the night sky she flies in!).


----------



## alysonb (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:

this year DD will be an owl (I will be the tree the owl roosts in and DH will be the night sky she flies in!
Oohhh...I LOVE that idea! Hope you don't mind but I might have to steal that for next year! I actually saw a really cool adult tree costume; I think it was on Martha Stewart's website and looked really easy to make.


----------



## Ell-Bell (Nov 16, 2002)

I can't believe I am buying my costumes. I swore before having kids I would make them. cool ones. I make friggin super capes for other people, but I can't make a costume for my son.

Ah well... he doesn't know. He's not even 2 yet.

Next year!


----------



## Ell-Bell (Nov 16, 2002)

ooh, ooh! We're borrowing (a lion costume) so I guess that's better than buying, right?


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

We make. I don't often sew. Last year DS was a scarecrow which entailed overalls and a plaid shirt with a bucket hat...all that had twine sewn around the edges as though he had straw sticking out.

This year, he's going to be a train. I bought an engineer's hat, and he'll wear his blue/white stirped engineer's overalls with a blue shirt underneith. Turn a box upside down, cut a whole for his torso, put on some straps and decorate the box acordingly- voila, train!


----------



## MonP'titBoudain (Nov 22, 2005)

I make or compile (but I bought ds' last year... too much effort for a 1 yo). This year he will be Fozzie Bear and I'm making the pattern as well as the costume. Normally I wouldn't have put this much effort into it but I think it's some early nesting kicking in! I've had fun and learned a lot of new techniques too so I guess it's not a total waste of time! I will however nail him to a chair for lot's of cute pictures after all that effort!


----------



## kriswrite (Dec 9, 2006)

When I was a kid (now _that_ makes me sound like an old-timer!), we bought our costumes, but not the way kids do today. We went to thrift stores and bought old clothes; we were gypsies or frumpy housewives or whatever. I think it's a shame most kids no longer put that kind of creativity into costumes.

That said, I wanted to sew my daughter's costume this year, but I just didn't have time. I ended up buying her costume...used.

Kristina


----------



## milehighmonkeys (Apr 13, 2006)

Even if I buy a bunch of components I feel like I have to put it all together myself. This year DD is going to be a skeleton. I bought her a skeleton sweatshirt at Target about a month ago. Found her a mask at the grocery store and I'm going to paint some glow in the dark bones on some black pants. Some years I get elaborate. Last year I cheated a little, too. DH and I were pirates and DD was a parrot. We reused costume pieces from our own stash and borrowed some other stuff from friends. For DD is got her red sweatpants and a red hoodie. I added wings, a beak and eyes to the hoodie and called it good.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

I make DS's costumes This is last years. http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p...r/DSCF0036.jpg And after all that effort, this is probably around the twentieth time I've posted this picture and I've emailed it to practically everyone









This year he is going to be an elf. I knit and felted him an elven cloak. I'm going to sew a tunic. I did just buy the leggings. I'm not sure about the bow and arrows, I can make it but I don't know if I should. And I'm at a total loss about the ears since he has eczema so normal cosmitics are out of the question.


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

i voted other. my mom just itches to buy stuff like that for my kids


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
I make DS's costumes This is last years. http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p...r/DSCF0036.jpg

That ROCKS!!!!!

I voted other. We don't have Hallowween here. It hust started coming in the last couple of years. Maybe 4 or 5 kids total will come to the door, barely dressed up, and people are more likely to give coins than candy. Adults consider it just one more american commericialism taking over - like Valentines Day. The kids themselves don't know what to say and feel awkward, so most don't do it.

We did buy a pumpkin, and our childrens nursery had pumpkin carving yesterday for the first time, so it is coming here, like it or not.


----------



## PNWmama (Sep 2, 2006)

We always make our own. But, I'm pretty crafty, so it's fun for me. Usually our costumes are a combo of items found at a thrift store and handmade stuff. This year DS is going to be a hobbit


----------



## merry-mary (Aug 9, 2007)

I bought a gently used one on ebay


----------



## cyndimo (Jul 20, 2005)

For now, I'm making them or keeping them very low key. I figure that in a few years, DS will demand to wear something obnoxious and plastic so there's no need for me to start that before he asks.
He's 2 years old, so this will be halloween #3.
Year 1, he was only a few months old, so we did buy a pumpkin footie pj outfit (that he wore most of the fall) and hat.
Year 2, I went all out and made a vampire costume (it seeemed fitting given how much biting he was doing!)
This year, he'll be a football player, because he got a 3t jersey and what else am I going to do with it?

I figure next year, the gig is up and he'll actually have an opinion about what he wants to be!


----------



## Flower of Bliss (Jun 13, 2006)

I bought DD an adorable bear costume. I got it second hand for $6. I have no sewing skills, nor a sewing machine. I also bought a really adorable lion costume by Organically Grown Kids for $9. It says "2T to 4T". It won't fit her until next year at the earliest, but I couldn't resist. We always had a big box/drawer/basket full of dress up stuff when I was growing up. I bought this to go in DDs.


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

It's the highlight of my year to make her costume. I don't do a lot of handcrafts, not a ton of time, but I'm a decent sewer, and so far I've made cool costumes each year. It's the one thing I promise myself I'll do. My mom didn't sew and I "put together" a costume each year for myself. I honestly enjoy it. This year I need to come up with a "Fairy princess ballerina." She was a bride last year and I'll use that commercial pattern again. She gets a lot of wear out of the good costumes. So far I've made: Spider (2 part suit with footie bottoms, jacket, and themed halloween shirt), pebbles (got a red head), clown, bride, and now "Princess ballerina."

I've noticed I'm absolutely the only mom at the day care who makes the costumes. But it's as much for me as for her.


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

My mom always made our costumes, and then the costumes made the rounds. There are a few that all the cousins have worn at one point (and many of the neighbors). Mymo kicks butt in the costume department.

She no longer sews and I don't know how so I buy. It's only dd's second Halloween but my plan is to put them (or parts of them) in the dress up bin or pass them on or something. It seems silly for a perfectly good outfit to be worn only one time.


----------



## Heirloom (Jul 3, 2004)

We do both. This year DS #1 wants to be a ghost!! How easy will that be?
DS #2 I am not sure yet - probably a monster. And DD will probably want to be a dragon or a unicorn - both of which we have from years past. I agree with a post fearlyer about a $4 costume on ebay - you really can't beat it for when the kids are little. Now that the kids are getting older, they do want to participate more.


----------



## Teensy (Feb 22, 2002)

I do both. I seem to end up making one costume and buying the others.

This year I "made" a sun costume for DS#2, since that's what he wanted to be - it's just cut out of poster board and affixed to a t-shirt so it's not too sturdy or fancy, but hey, it's ready for trick-or-treating! We bought DD a princess dress she liked at the store and DS#1 still hasn't decided what he wants to be yet. I'm trying to talk him into being a mummy since we've been studying ancient Egypt and I think that would be a fun and easy costume to make.


----------



## blastomom (Jun 11, 2004)

My days of crafting are long gone (ds#1 is 3 so I'd say it was just about that long since I've done anything crafty!!). I will definitely buy. Sadly, kiddo has his heart set on being Superman. Hubby and I have absolutely no idea where he came up with that one







:


----------



## prettymom (Feb 23, 2007)

Buy. I would love to make one but I am a mess at sewing. I used to make my own by strategically using staples and duct tape under fabric. Maybe once DD is old enough that I would consider that practice safe I will return to my crafty ways.


----------



## jsmith2279 (Jan 12, 2007)

If I had more time, I would make it.

However, I have to keep my sanity. If buying a costume is what will give me a few less stressful moments, then so be it.

Hopefully, next year I will have some more time (doubtful with a new baby, but one can always hope!)

Or I can always do the sheet-over-the-head thing














:


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

Other, DD's grandma bought her one last year that was too big, so we're using that. I plan on making her costumes, but we'll see what she wants to be.


----------



## 3for3hb (Jan 13, 2005)

I bought second hand last year (yard sale and cosignment). and this year I'm making. DS#1 is going to be the tinman from the wizard of oz and ds#2 is going to be the lion. If I have time I'll put together a dorthy costume for myself (goodwill should have something) and stuff old sweats and a flannel shirt for dh to be the scarecrow.
I've finished the lion costume and am going to start on the tinman today (or soon


----------



## Twocoolboys (Mar 10, 2006)

I checked 'other' because I do both. My older son likes a store-bought costume, but he will usually make something to go with it. Like this year he has made a jet pack to go with his purchased costume. I am in the process of making my 3 year old's costume. He usually ends up wearing something that I made for his big brother years ago, but this is the first year that he has had a strong opinion on what he should be for Halloween. So, we are making it together.


----------



## bellabear (Oct 16, 2007)

I've bought for the past 2 years but dd wants to be a robot this year and that seems doable...I bought a grey l/s shirt and grey pants and will just decorate them


----------



## bellabear (Oct 16, 2007)

If I had sewing skills, I'd ALWAYS make them!


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

I havent the foggiest idea how to sew, but after looking at the expensive CRAP at the stores I visited, I decided it was time to learn. I spent $30 on a pattern and fabric for both kids costumes. My mom actually ended up making them though. But I will prbably continue to try each year (and if my mom accidently takes over the project-ok!)

The store bought costumes were awful!!!!


----------



## ripcurlgirl26 (May 10, 2006)

I actually just made DS's yesterday. He's going to be a bumble bee this year. I spent about $5 in fabric.

I will probably my make kids costumes until I either run out of time or get a lot of money to spend.


----------



## bellabear (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ripcurlgirl26* 
I actually just made DS's yesterday. He's going to be a bumble bee this year. I spent about $5 in fabric.

I will probably my make kids costumes until I either run out of time or get a lot of money to spend.


----------



## travlr (Apr 28, 2007)

I would gladly buy a costume but dd1 seems to come up with costume ideas that I can't find in the stores and I can't talk her into something else. Last year she was a penguin and this year she wants to be a ghost. She wants sis to be a ghost too. I bought a huge white sheet and now I have to figure out how to turn it into two ghosts.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *travlr* 
I would gladly buy a costume but dd1 seems to come up with costume ideas that I can't find in the stores and I can't talk her into something else. Last year she was a penguin and this year she wants to be a ghost. She wants sis to be a ghost too. I bought a huge white sheet and now I have to figure out how to turn it into two ghosts.

I have two ideas.

Using the sheet. Measure from the top of DD head to her ankles. Take a piece of string slightly longer so you can knot it and still have that length. Tie one end of the string to a pin and the other to a marking pen. Use this like a compass to draw a circle on the sheet. Cut out the circle. Drape the Circle over DD. Mark where her shoulders are then take it off and make 3 to 4 inch slits coming down from shoulders for her arms. Put it back on DD and very carefully mark where her eyes are. Cut hole for her to see. Safety pinning the top to an elastic head band will prevent it from sliding around. Dress DD in a whit shirt.

Other option. Get a long white dress or make one from the sheet. Then drape cheese cloth over DD.


----------



## JanB (Mar 4, 2004)

I haven't read all the other responses yet.

Ever since I learned to sew three years ago, I make the kids' costumes. But, I will be the first to admit that it is more about me than it is about them.







: I know that they would probably be just as happy with an off-the-rack Thomas the Tank Engine costume as with my hand-sewn dinosaur costume with a real tail, but I don't care, it's fun for me to do and so I keep doing it. Besides, I really get a kick out of going to the fabric store with them every September and having them flip through the catalogs with me and pick out their costumes. Well, not every September, because I try to make the costumes big so that they can get multiple years' use out of them.

Here are some pix of previous costumes:

dd's witch costume from 2 years ago

dd's ladybug costume and ds's dinosaur costume from last year


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

I bought one. Its cheaper ($12 for the monkey costume dd wanted) I don't think I can buy the fabric alone that cheap. I can't sew. DD would never give me the time to sew one even if I could.


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

I voted other because I have done both. This year I bought because DD picked out the. perfect. costume. (in her opinion of course). I might make mine though.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JanB* 
Here are some pix of previous costumes:

dd's witch costume from 2 years ago

dd's ladybug costume and ds's dinosaur costume from last year

The link didn't work







and I want to see.


----------



## JanB (Mar 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
The link didn't work







and I want to see.


Hmm... maybe the site was down temporarily? I just tried it and they work for me.







:


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

My favorite costume EVER was the only one my mom made, when I was 8. I was a green crayola crayon, made out of a tube of felt with puff paint markings. She even made me a hat that looked like a crayon tip. WOW. I STILL tell her I want her to make me another one, only in the size I am now.

Best. Costume. Ever.

I still make all my costumes now, and would love to make my kids' too. The possibilities are endless, yk? And you don't have to be a TV character when you make your own. The kid can be part of the process.


----------



## mazajo (Nov 3, 2004)

I LOVE making costumes, and once my older DSs started school, they all insisted on store bought cartoon characters like all their friends. So I am really savoring this time with my 2yo DS!

Last year I made him an adorable puppy costume- gray hooded sweatsuit with sewn on floppy ears and a tail. This year he's going to be a scarecrow, he absolutely loves them and always points them out to me when we go for walks.


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *travlr* 
I would gladly buy a costume but dd1 seems to come up with costume ideas that I can't find in the stores and I can't talk her into something else. Last year she was a penguin and this year she wants to be a ghost. She wants sis to be a ghost too. I bought a huge white sheet and now I have to figure out how to turn it into two ghosts.


Cut 2 eye holes in it-

Old school style!


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

I had voted in the poll earlier this week and now have to change my vote







I've always before made costumes, but I saw a Tigger costume super cheap at Goodwill today and bought it. I'll still be buying material and making ears to go with it, but not making the entire costume. With being so sick this past month and still catching up on stuff not having to make 2 costumes in the next week really appealed to me.


----------



## Curlita (Jan 10, 2005)

I seem to alternate from year to year -- buying consignment store costumes or making one. Last year I made Dylan a tiger costume. This year I didn't need the pressure of another pre-baby sewing project and bought a consignment store costume.


----------



## crnnoel (May 23, 2007)

I always said I would make DS's - but we found the cutest Yoda costume, so I bought his for this year! Hopefully next year I'll make his though.


----------



## erin_d_a (Jun 27, 2007)

I hate to sew, so I buy my DD, but next year I'll probably make them because we might have two.

Last year she was a pine tree car air freshener and this year she is a marshmallow peep


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JanB* 
Hmm... maybe the site was down temporarily? I just tried it and they work for me.







:

Yup, it works now. Whatever the problem was it was temporary. So I saw them and they are adorable.


----------



## BurgundyElephant (Feb 17, 2006)

Buy, albeit used at the consignment store. I don't have time.


----------

